# Can farang couple have baby in thailand?



## adz7202

Hi, we're a british couple that are moving out to live in hua hin, thailand at the end of october. My wife really wants to start a family but don't know if it would be possible whilst over there. Was looking into getting ed visas after being there for a while. Would we be allowed to have a baby over there and if so how much will we expect to pay? Thanks


----------



## hydroman

Yes you can have a baby there hua hin is lovely, only have a small part that the bar girls stay the rest is all good shopping. Cost ! all hospitals you need to pay I am only quessing as you are both brittish £2000 for all scans and labour. Hospital's are good there but they like to charge us Britt's. My wife is Thai 1 scan 600 baht at that time £10 only 8 months ago now more now because of the poor excange rate, just trying to give you what Thai's pay, My wife gave birth in England so can only tell you about others. In cities they see you are Brittish 200000 baht go out the city 30000 baht just need to shop around not hard they all speek good english good luck


----------



## JWilliamson

I would say yes. Why would you be turned away at a hospital? JW


----------



## adz7202

hydroman said:


> yes you can have a baby there hua hin is lovely, only have a small part that the bar girls stay the rest is all good shopping. Cost ! All hospitals you need to pay i am only quessing as you are both brittish £2000 for all scans and labour. Hospital's are good there but they like to charge us britt's. My wife is thai 1 scan 600 baht at that time £10 only 8 months ago now more now because of the poor excange rate, just trying to give you what thai's pay, my wife gave birth in england so can only tell you about others. In cities they see you are brittish 200000 baht go out the city 30000 baht just need to shop around not hard they all speek good english good luck


thank you, really relieved that its possible, didn't want us to have to come back to england for the birth:d


----------



## BlueGirl

Your question is interesting. I am assuming that anyone can give birth anywhere, after all, when a baby wants to be born there is no stopping it. I believe you probably want to know if the baby would be a Thai citizen, yet I am making an assumption and do not have that information.


----------



## BlueGirl

hydroman said:


> Yes you can have a baby there hua hin is lovely, only have a small part that the bar girls stay the rest is all good shopping. Cost ! all hospitals you need to pay I am only quessing as you are both brittish £2000 for all scans and labour. Hospital's are good there but they like to charge us Britt's. My wife is Thai 1 scan 600 baht at that time £10 only 8 months ago now more now because of the poor excange rate, just trying to give you what Thai's pay, My wife gave birth in England so can only tell you about others. In cities they see you are Brittish 200000 baht go out the city 30000 baht just need to shop around not hard they all speek good english good luck


Your comment about the exchange rate made me smile. The exchange rate in Thailand is pretty incredible, especially for someone who receives their Pay in Euros. I can hardly wait to retire (or work) in Thailand so I can breath again without worrying about paying my US property taxes and sales tax. Changing the topic: a friend lives in Hua Hin and says he loves his retirement life there.


----------



## Acid_Crow

A friend of mine had a baby in Krabi. They did a Caesarean (I think it's called that, 'google translate') They stayed at a VIP room, own room with a seperate bedroom/tv area for the waiting father. 3 nights, costed them 25,000 baht. They tried to charge them 35k, for no apparent reason, but after my wife confronted them they got the real price.

A regular birth though, can cost from nearly nothing to around 5,000 baht, depending on were you go.


----------



## JustChris

I don't think any country in the world prohibits you from having a baby.


----------



## JWilliamson

True but any country in the world legally allows the parent to hit babies. school faculty staff arnt allowed to hit misbehaving students and adults can not legally hit another adult but many parents are hitting little defenseless babies. JW


----------



## JustChris

JWilliamson said:


> True but any country in the world legally allows the parent to hit babies. school faculty staff arnt allowed to hit misbehaving students and adults can not legally hit another adult but many parents are hitting little defenseless babies. JW


My country sure doesn't allow parents or teachers to hit children and neither does Thailand. In any case the question was is it legal to have a child in Thailand.


----------



## JWilliamson

so parents go to jail if they spank a kids butt?


----------

